# Ice Cleats



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Having a hard time finding a pair of ice cleats that fit over my boots...The boots are size 15 and they are really bulky and wide. I snapped a rubber strap putting on a pair I had and had no luck with another pair that clipped on the strap. I have looked online and really have not found anything I would be confident in fitting. Any suggestions? Staying home and off of the ice has already been considered?


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

iceman said:


> Having a hard time finding a pair of ice cleats that fit over my boots...The boots are size 15 and they are really bulky and wide. I snapped a rubber strap putting on a pair I had and had no luck with another pair that clipped on the strap. I have looked online and really have not found anything I would be confident in fitting. Any suggestions? Staying home and off of the ice has already been considered?


Try a pair of “Stabilizers “. I think I got them at NetCraft years ago. They can be adjusted for all sizes. Might be worth a try. Nice product. Good luck


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

XL Kahtoola Microspikes fit over my size 14 Baffin Eigers, which are a big pac boot. They're about $55 though, but cheaper than an ER visit if you wipe out and hurt yourself. You can literally run on the ice with them.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Crampons should work for you.

In the past I've also screwed stainless hexhead drywall screws into the thick part of the treads on boots in a pinch. Easy in, easy out with a drill. Cheap too.


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

Dave_E said:


> Crampons should work for you.
> 
> In the past I've also screwed stainless hexhead drywall screws into the thick part of the treads on boots in a pinch. Easy in, easy out with a drill. Cheap too.


Strabilizers are what I have Used this year. They work really well and are the only ones that fit my boots.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

RStock521 said:


> XL Kahtoola Microspikes fit over my size 14 Baffin Eigers, which are a big pac boot. They're about $55 though, but cheaper than an ER visit if you wipe out and hurt yourself. You can literally run on the ice with them.


My primaries are Kahtoola also. I had to send them back for a larger size. Excellent customer service. Great product. I use my Stabilizers as a backup. Good luck


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

All good suggestions, will definitely check those out... Ordered these on Amazon might give these a try... The only time I ever wear these boots is the few times I have gone ice fishing... Back surgery last October so definitely trying to avoid any spills


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

chumthrower said:


> My primaries are Kahtoola also. I had to send them back for a larger size. Excellent customer service. Great product. I use my Stabilizers as a backup. Good luck


I agree about the great customer service. I cleated myself and tore the rubber outside of the warranty; completely my fault. Sent them an email and all they asked for was a picture, and I had a brand new pair at my door in a few days. Makes it worth the price when they back their product up like that.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Korkers XL they have adjustable straps, my buddy put them on his size 14 mickey mouse boots without any issues

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Kahtoola's get my vote.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

As mentioned above. I wear alpha ice kings boots and the soles are really thick. Picked up a box of short hex head screws used for downspouting/gutters. Put about 8 in the bottom of each boot. Works extremely well! If you wear them down or somehow lose one, easy to replace. As long as you have your boots never have to worry about losing forgetting or breaking your slip overs. Boots are only used on the ice and for shoveling snow.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Thanks so much for all of the suggestions. Very much appreciated and one of many reasons why I like this site.
I decided to go with the sheet metal screws over the "micro" studs I bought and returned on Amazon. I only wear these boots the rare occasion I go ice fishing so adding them to the soles no big deal. I do have a pair of Bogs that I will try and find some cleats to fit over because they are not quite as wide.
Disappointed with the tire studs that I bought on Amazon. Was not able to drill them into the bottom of the boot flush as a recommended.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

might be a little late but the Red Wing in Canton used to carry ice cleats.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Never to late... appreciate thought


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Years ago, I tried the screws on my waders. Seemed good on “ice” but getting to the ice can be an adventurer. Made the slippery river rocks slippier! Also, be extra careful in bare pavement! ps- Put a few in the front under your toes! My “creepers” have no steel in heel area so I use screws there also.Nothing quite like the feeling of walking, heel hits ice under light snow, there you go on you az! Bad for seniors…


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

iceman said:


> Never to late... appreciate thought


best investment buy corkers,they have carbite studs,i pick them for rocks fishing,i use them on waiders and ice,you can not find anything beter.i walk the green slipiery rocks with them they work perfect.


----------

